
Show HN: Space Invaders built with React - Swizec
http://swizec.github.io/space-invaders/
======
slindz
Chrome 46.0.2490.71 (64-bit), OSX Yosemite

Had to press and hold arrow keys for a long time to develop any movement. Once
the inertia (finally) kicked in, it kicked in hard and shot me across the
screen.

~~~
lovegraphs
Same on Chrome 45.0.2454.101, Ubuntu 14.04

------
atom-x
Using this demo makes me want to not use React.

------
krapp
I couldn't get it to fire, I couldn't move without clicking on the "ship" and
dragging it (which didn't always work.)

From a purely design perspective - the bullets are too small, and too fast,
and fire too often, and the ship is too wide. Also, it's missing a lot of the
mechanics of Space Invaders (in particular, the invaders don't move down when
they hit the side of the screen.) I know it's a demo but for me (and it seems
for other people) it's barely even playable.

------
alialkhatib
I had some trouble with the arrow keys - it seemed like I would hit it 3 or 4
times and only move once. Dragging with the mouse worked pretty well though.
Also, holding down the spacebar and creating a stream of pellets helped.

What's the copyright status on Space Invaders? I'm asking because of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10180209](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10180209)

------
qhoc
React is so new and it seems to be lots of work to have something simple done.
This example is a classic potential issue with React. I haven't read the
source code but the keyboard problem should not be something I have to worry
about!

------
thehoff
Another one who gave up after 3 tries of keyboard/mouse didn't work.

------
pascalo
Maybe include an instruction on which keys I am meant to be using to move
around?

I couldn't figure it out because I died to fast every time, and gave up after
3 or 4 tries.

------
MissingGear
Source code :

[https://github.com/Swizec/space-invaders](https://github.com/Swizec/space-
invaders)

------
imh
On Firefox 41.0.1 on OSX Yosemite, neither the space bar nor the arrow keys
work. No extensions.

------
pjspycha
I also had trouble getting arrow keys to work on Chrome 46.0.2490.71 Win

------
namuol
Was your talk recorded? Any slides or notes?

------
mcnamaratw
Can't seem to move very far

